# 12-50 Starship UPDATE:



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

How much do I like the 12-50 Shuttlecraft....after shooting it for two hours I just ordered another one. I don't want to say, I should of, would of, could of if Roger decides to retire and I didn't have a back-up to the sweetest, most accurate SS I ever had the pleasure of shooting.


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree, I may pick up another one too. His RH-TTF is also extremely accurate. I would have to say that my Roger Henrie's are the most accurate followed by my Bill Hayes Seal Sniper.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

To both of you, I can only say the same thing ;-)

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I must say it is an accurate and fun shooter . The increased speed with the extra draw length and the stability of the arm support really make it happen.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I like and enjoy all my SSs, but, this little "Shuttlecraft" is the MOST consistent shooter of all . I do know one thing for sure, when it shoots this good it's a major confidence builder.


----------

